# Hanging Lake Trail



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

I haven't hiked it or been in there recently but every winter hike I've ever done there, the trail has been snow packed and icy in spots. I've used my ski poles hiking there in the past and they were lifesavers on the way down. The hike is still worth it IMO though, the falls are gorgeous in the winter!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

My wife and sister-in-law went up Wednesday. They used ski poles and each fell a couple of times but landed in fairly soft snow. Snowshoes would have been clumsy on the rocks but Stabilicers or Yaktrax would have been perfect.


----------



## TheDeb (Sep 17, 2010)

Cool. I have both ice cleats and poles. Thanks guys!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Bump. Any body been up recently? Thinking of hiking it on tue.


----------

